# Any Wing Chun folks in Kentucky?



## Chris_B (Aug 30, 2002)

There has got to be someone here in the sticks that likes Wing Chun!  Let's get together if interested.


----------



## Blackdragon (Nov 20, 2002)

Sorry I didn't respond any sooner, I just joined Martialtalk( and I'm really enjoyng it!) and just now saw your message.
  Yes, I'm from Kentucky. I train in Wing Chun under Master Dan and Grandmaster Henry Cook. I just started two weeks ago.
  If we lived really close I would love to come by. But I don't have a car   and I have school to worry about. But don't worry, I don't let school interfere with my training.
  And I'll ask the same question you did:
  Does anyone else on martial talk from Kentucky and trains in wing chun? 

   But hey, maybe we can meet somehow and train together!

:asian: your brother in training.


----------



## pesilat (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chris_B _
> *There has got to be someone here in the sticks that likes Wing Chun!  Let's get together if interested.
> *



If you're near Richmond, KY, I've got a friend there named Scott Elliott. He used to teach Wing Chun and, as far as I know, he still does. He also teaches Jun Fan/JKD, Kali, Silat, and Kickboxing. He's very good and I'd highly recommend him.

His school is AFS Academy (Analytical Fighting Systems).

Their website (which currently seems to be down) is http://www.afsacademy.com ... it was up a couple of days ago, though, so I assume it's a temporary glitch that's got it down right now.

Mike


----------



## Wenwuhsing (Nov 22, 2005)

My husband studied Wing Chun with Grandmaster Cook as well. He left the school a little over a year ago for various reasons......

He hasn't studied much, or even worked out actually, for a long while.
Partially because he doesn't have many friends in the area that he can go to the part and spar with, talk with, etc.......

He works a lot, but is off every afternoon and weekends. I know he could find someone he got along with pretty good that was also into Wing Chun that he would really enjoy it and it would get him back into the swing of things.

Maybe shoot him an e mail.. we live here in Louisville, downtown to be exact.
You can e mail him if you are interested at wenwuhsing@gmail.com just tell him that Ella sent ya.


----------



## Ali Rahim (Nov 12, 2006)

Here you are, he can hang out with us for one week or so. when you said Henry Cook you must be in Louisville.

Ali.


----------



## Ali Rahim (Nov 12, 2006)

Third generation Master of Yip Man, St. Matthews Martial Art Center Louisville KY, for wing chun call 1-800-362-0651, we got you all ready down for one month a $90 dollar value for free.

Ali.


----------



## Crane&Snake (Dec 1, 2006)

Im into wing chun, you probable might know me if you go to Master Dans. Training sounds fun.


----------



## Crane&Snake (Dec 1, 2006)

I Love wing chun kung fu. i think we might have met. lol


----------



## graychuan (Dec 8, 2006)

new Wing Chun student here. i am in louisville ,ky training under sifu Ali Rahim.  i am currenlty a 4th degree blk belt in shaolin kempo karate.


----------



## yak sao (Apr 4, 2019)

Sorry for resurrecting the dead but there's a method to my madness. Just doing a google search on Wing Tsun for Louisville, Ky area and this thread popped up on the first page.
Thought I might as well respond in an effort to get new blood into my group.

Louisville KY area. Link to my website is below.


----------



## Highlander (Apr 14, 2019)

yak sao said:


> Sorry for resurrecting the dead but there's a method to my madness. Just doing a google search on Wing Tsun for Louisville, Ky area and this thread popped up on the first page.
> Thought I might as well respond in an effort to get new blood into my group.
> 
> Louisville KY area. Link to my website is below.



I dont see a link


----------



## yak sao (Apr 14, 2019)

Highlander said:


> I dont see a link



https://wingtsunkentucky.wixsite.com/chineseboxingclub

 Apparently the link shows up on my tablet but not on my phone , thanks for the heads up.


----------

